# Keeping tortoises together



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi, I was just wandering if you should keep 2 large leopard tortoise with 2 small leopard tortoises because there's this youtuber called johnny tortoise an he does that. I don't think you should do that because they will bully and trample on the little ones.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 10, 2019)

Anybody can put up a video if they know how. Doesn't mean they have correct knowledge of their subject matter. I would never keep a larger tortoise with a smaller one.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 10, 2019)

To risky to keep different sizes together. But some people have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2019)

Leopard tortoises are usually peaceful with each other, but its still a good idea to keep similarly sized tortoises together.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 11, 2019)

Ok, I just got nebulae for the little baby's in his videos but they seem like they don't have any marks of wounds,thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2019)

Yoda the tortoise said:


> Ok, I just got nebulae for the little baby's in his videos but they seem like they don't have any marks of wounds,thanks.


I don't think you have to worry about "wounds." What happens is the larger tortoises just bulldoze their way past the smaller ones, knocking them over, maybe upside down. If not righted they could die that way.


----------

